# 2.0 CIS-E 16V dyno run



## 16Vracer100 (Oct 2, 2010)

We finally took the MK2 for a dyno run this weekend... results below.

-Stock 2.0 9a longblock
-CIS-E with DIY fuel enrichment setup
-Ebay race header (Pacesetter?), no cat, high flow muffler
-All accessories removed except water pump and alternator
-K&N filter element

Dynojet system:
*136 [email protected] 5800 RPM
136 [email protected] 4300 RPM*
AFR was a nice 12.5:1 during the run
All runs made in 4th gear (1.13:1)

Thoughts/Comments? 
The #'s look pretty good to me... probably ~150 flywheel HP?


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

Good numbers, and typical for this setup on this dyno. More hp to be had with tb mods and a 50mm intake. Maybe read the plugs and play with ign timing and slightly leaner afr. :thumbup:


----------

